# Here to learn



## underdog5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all,  I'm 36 yrs old, former pac10 college football player.  
I've been back in the gym for the last 18 months re-habbing old injuries
trying to get strong again.  Body doesn't recover like it use to and 
have been doing a bit of research for the last year about incorporating 
AAS into my training.  Tons of great info on this board, thanks to the vets
for all the best practices advice.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*underdog5* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## underdog5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks @Prince.  And thanks for the rep points @tommygunz.   Big ups man! 
I'd thank you via PM but still working on my 50 posts.  Cheers.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.rog


----------



## jagbender (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome  Lots of good info here!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We offer a ton of great info here.


----------



## underdog5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey GM! Glad to be here. Thanks for the rep points!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## underdog5 (Jul 12, 2011)

RAWs...thanks for the rep points bro!


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 15, 2011)

there is a ton of good knowledge on here! great reps and mods!


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome, I've only been on this board for about a month and i have learned so much already... Lots of great info, good luck on your journey


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

good luck man


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 15, 2011)

Since joining I have learned a lot


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome!

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a great place to learn


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welocme!!


----------

